# Is anyone addicted to HDR



## karamat (Mar 5, 2011)

I go out to shoot landscapes and Im finding myself only shooting for HDR- I barely bring my graduated ND filters with me.  
  I've even started shooting HDR at weddings
I do it whenever I can.
Do I have a problem?


----------



## SlickSalmon (Mar 5, 2011)

I do the same thing (though I don't shoot weddings anymore).  If it's a sickness, then we share it.


----------



## Bynx (Mar 5, 2011)

You have found the better way. Not the only way, but the better one. Why do I say this? Well when you shoot for HDR you have that single shot you would have taken anyway. All the other shots are bonus and get you a better result in the end. So what do you think is the better way? Shoot one shot and settle for what it gives you. Or take a bunch of shots and get the best from each? Seems like a no brainer to me.


----------



## lyonsroar (Mar 5, 2011)

I was, but I got a strobe and got over it.

I was into that phase where I thought ANYTHING could look cool in HDR.  Not so.  HDR cannot fix poor composition, etc.


----------



## Over Exposed (Mar 5, 2011)

lyonsroar said:


> I was, but I got a strobe and got over it.
> 
> I was into that phase where I thought ANYTHING could look cool in HDR. Not so. HDR cannot fix poor composition, etc.


 
Hmmmm, not sure anyone said anything about HDR making a bad shot good. I've got a gaggle of nice strobes, and I still love HDR. Personally, I go through phases. Studio lighting, artificial outdoors, models in natural light, HDR, single exposures and ND's, etc. Even within each realm I go through phases of style and usage. High effect artificial, natural fill, HDR on the natural side and sometimes on the more cooked surreal side. Whatever works for what I'm envisioning at a particular moment or phase.

I think addiction to a technique is good. I believe it furthers your enthusiasm to grow and learn, taking the time to dial in the technique and how it compliments your own style.


----------



## myshkin (Mar 5, 2011)

I am definitely hooked. I think I am getting better at knowing a good HDR shot when shooting and not taking brackets when a single exp will better suit the situation


----------



## lyonsroar (Mar 5, 2011)

Over Exposed said:


> lyonsroar said:
> 
> 
> > I was, but I got a strobe and got over it.
> ...


 
I believe I was talking about my own personal experience...:thumbup:

I didn't say I don't use HDR anymore...  I still use it quite often in fact, but _not_ for everything.

Addiction (at least IMO) holds a negative connotations  Generally addiction is a bad thing, think drugs, alcohol, etc.  Maybe someone ought to open an HDR rehab facility?


----------



## Bynx (Mar 5, 2011)

When they open that HDR rehab facility be sure and take a good HDR of it. Maybe with the setting sun.


----------



## tyler_h (Mar 5, 2011)

I've found there have been some shots that I've bracket to do HDR with but in processing found I could get a better looking final image using one individual shot rather than the set of exposures. I'd rather have a good set of GND's instead of HDR. Sure it has its place but over use of it, like any technique, is not going to be helpful to anyone.


----------



## johnpaul (Mar 7, 2011)

I need to make a concious effort not to use HDR, it's such a great process to use, but I sometimes feel that I use it too much.

JP


----------



## karamat (Mar 11, 2011)

If I look at say, 20 HDR pictures I start to get bored of them.  They have the same look.   
  Anyway- do you think they will come out with a camera that automatically shoots HDR?  How long, 2 years?


----------



## MichiganFarts (Mar 11, 2011)

Bynx said:


> You have found the better way. Not the only way, but the better one. Why do I say this? Well when you shoot for HDR you have that single shot you would have taken anyway. All the other shots are bonus and get you a better result in the end. So what do you think is the better way? Shoot one shot and settle for what it gives you. Or take a bunch of shots and get the best from each? Seems like a no brainer to me.


 
Well said.  And I can vouch for your "no brainer" statement...I haven't used my brain in years and that makes complete sense to me.


----------



## 480sparky (Mar 11, 2011)

karamat said:


> If I look at say, 20 HDR pictures I start to get bored of them.  They have the same look.
> Anyway- do you think they will come out with a camera that automatically shoots HDR?  How long, 2 years?


 

Last year.  

FWIW, my blood type is HDR.


----------

